# Do I want a rudder?



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive recently started to do most of my fishing out in the blue rather then in the rivers and have been considering getting a rudder for a wile now but my question is does it make that much of a differance?
I have a viking profish and most of my fishing envolves drifting plastics, i might add that where i fish is pretty shallow with the reef being exposed at low tide.

any help would be great thanks.

Adam.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Adam : I have a profish as well. I got it fitted with the rudder from the factory and honestly it doesn't make that much difference to the steering or tracking of the yak. It does though provide a really nice place to get you anchor rope fouled on, that unweighted line snagged on or have that trophy fish rub you off on. I'd go without one as the benefits drift fishing (orientation to current or drift line) really aren't worth the hassle.

Regards
Al


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Adam the last time I fished in company with a profish , the rudder was up the whole time for both trolling and when casting HBs.

Later when I had a test paddle on the yak myself, commented how well it tracked with the raised rudder.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Well i think you guys have just saved me some money as i dont think they are cheap.

Thanks guys.


----------



## surfcaster (Oct 2, 2012)

Very good question (and answers), now just curious... What about with a bit of side wind (e.g. 10-15 knots)?

I have an Espri, and whilst it's glorious crossing the swell, well, chop, it feels like a rudderless sailboat in the wind!  I don't mind canoes but I'd rather paddle on both sides if possible... Anyone else having that issue?


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah man i had that on the weekend and thats what got me thinking


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

If you can find some one with a profish with a rudder, ask them if you can take it for a paddle in a cross wind and see if its worth it.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Although i dont think i had it as bad as what your describing.


----------



## surfcaster (Oct 2, 2012)

Thegaff said:


> Although i dont think i had it as bad as what your describing.


I don't think I had it as bad as what I was describing either!  But yeah I'd love to hear feedback from people who have the "before and after" experience. And possibly it doesn't make that much difference on a 3.5m yak, I simply don't know.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Thegaff said:


> Yeah man i had that on the weekend and thats what got me thinking


The swing also wanders in a side wind, and you have to decide does it happen often enough to warrant spending the money for a rudder, I get around it by doing doglegs across the wind then a reverse leg to adjust. But there is a benefit with a rudder in that situation, so you have to weigh it up mate.



surfcaster said:


> I have an Espri, and whilst it's glorious crossing the swell, well, chop, it feels like a rudderless sailboat in the wind!  I don't mind canoes but I'd rather paddle on both sides if possible... Anyone else having that issue?


Mate all Espris experience that, but if you look through the yaks in the Espri Collection none have rudders fitted.
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=5676


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

AJD said:


> Hi Adam : I have a Profish as well. I got it fitted with the rudder from the factory and honestly it doesn't make that much difference to the steering or tracking of the yak. It does though provide a really nice place to get you anchor rope fouled on, that unweighted line snagged on or have that trophy fish rub you off on. I'd go without one as the benefits of drift fishing (orientation to current or drift line) really aren't worth the hassle.
> 
> Regards
> Al


Adam
Most rudders do help with steering and tracking, particularly across the wind, and with the wind behind you. The stronger the wind, the greater the benefit. The greater the distance you're traveling, the greater the advantage.

On the down side, as Al points out, they provide a place to snag lines, or foul your anchor line or drift chute. If do you get one, maybe lift your rudder when you hook up.



nad97 said:


> If you can find some one with a Profish with a rudder, ask them if you can take it for a paddle in a cross wind and see if its worth it.


Good advice. Just ask here - there would have to be several in Brissie. Here's one from Monday's Glum XMas party....










*Estuary Girl (Toni)(KFDU) out to the Blinker in 10 - 13 knots, and loving it. (rudder not visible)*

trev

I would get one myself, as I often stay out in rough conditions, where it is a distinct advantage.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

kayakone said:


> Good advice. Just ask here - there would have to be several in Brissie. Here's one from Monday's Glum XMas party....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trev thats a prowler not a profish. :? I would have thought that with you owning just about every yak on the market that you wouldn't get confused about which yaks which :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

So it is. Are they similar? they both start with 'P'.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Well the two times i thought i wouldnt mind a rudder was in conditions I normally wouldnt bother going out in, i've been thinking about upgrading to a better ppaddle and a vhf is on my list of things to do so i can zero in on k1 and beekeepers fish so i might save my money and spend it on one of those. I do plan on doing bigger paddles out next year so i'll wait till then i think.

Thanks guys for your imput,

Adam.


----------



## surfcaster (Oct 2, 2012)

Thegaff said:


> Well the two times i thought i wouldnt mind a rudder was in conditions I normally wouldnt bother going out in, i've been thinking about upgrading to a better ppaddle and a vhf is on my list of things to do so i can zero in on k1 and beekeepers fish so i might save my money and spend it on one of those. I do plan on doing bigger paddles out next year so i'll wait till then i think.
> 
> Thanks guys for your imput,
> 
> Adam.


Same here, thanks all for sharing your experience with us newbies.

Steve


----------

